# Fable und das Angeln



## FYoshi (6. Oktober 2005)

Hi ich habe mir gerade Fable gekauft.
Allerdings habe ich kleiner eProbleme beim angeln.
Im letzten Moment haut mir der Fisch einfach ab.
Mein Frage: Wie angel ich mit Erfolg? 
Über Tricks, Tipps und Hinweise wäre ich sehr erfreut ^^
Yoshi


----------



## Dimebag (6. Oktober 2005)

Wenn der Fisch die Schnur zurückzieht darfst du nicht ziehen (also klicken).

mfg


----------



## aeghistos (6. Oktober 2005)

FYoshi am 06.10.2005 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ich habe mir gerade Fable gekauft.
> Allerdings habe ich kleiner eProbleme beim angeln.
> Im letzten Moment haut mir der Fisch einfach ab.
> Mein Frage: Wie angel ich mit Erfolg?
> ...



Wenn der Fisch davonschwimmt, also der Zug auf die Angel stärker wird, lass ihn schwimmen, bis er sich nicht mehr bewegt, dann zieh die Angel ein, das wiederholt sich mehrmals während eines Angelvorgangs. Das Einzige, was du wirklich brauchst, ist ein bisschen Geduld.


----------



## showstopper123 (6. Oktober 2005)

Hehe ich kenne das Problem, der einzige Trick dabei ist, dass man den Fisch in der Anzeige nach links bekommen muss ( und gerade nicht nach rechts ), wenn man das weiß kann man eigentlich keine Probleme haben.


----------



## FYoshi (7. Oktober 2005)

showstopper123 am 06.10.2005 18:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe ich kenne das Problem, der einzige Trick dabei ist, dass man den Fisch in der Anzeige nach links bekommen muss ( und gerade nicht nach rechts ), wenn man das weiß kann man eigentlich keine Probleme haben.



lol genau das war das problem. steht ja eigentlich alles wenn man die angelrute kauft


----------



## showstopper123 (8. Oktober 2005)

Das wird im Prinzip nirgends erwähnt, habe das am Anfang auch falsch gemacht ( und habe schon von einigen gehört, dass sie es auch falsch gemacht hatten ).

Im Prinzip ist es auch seltsam ein Objekt nach links bekommen zu wollen, nach rechts wäre logischer in der westlichen Welt, da schließlich von links nach rechts liest.


----------

